# Windows XP-Bootprobleme nach Linux-Installation



## MoMo (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir SuSE Linux 8.0 gekauft und gestern installiert.
Um Festplattenplatz zu erhalten (unpartitioniert), habe ich davor mit
dem Programm xfdisk meine bestehnden Partition F: gelöscht.

[ Mein System ]
C:\ Fat32 mit Windows ME
D:\ NTFS mit Windows XP
E:\ Fat32 ohne OS
F:\ Fat32 ohne OS

Dann hat Linux zwei weitere Partitionen (swap und native) erstellt und
natürlich auch LiLo.
Ich habe dann Linux gestartet und bis auf ein USB-Problem, dessen
Lösung ich auf http://www.royklinge.de/linux/tipps_tricks.php3?name=28
fand, ist alles soweit O.K.!

Dann startete ich im LiLo den Eintrag "Windows", wodurch der
Bootmanager von Windows aktiv wurde, mit den Einträgen:
Windows XP Professionel
Windows

Das auf C:\ installierte Windows ME startete anstandlos, nur XP bekam
ich nicht zum Laufen, mit einer Fehlermeldung "< root Partition >
system/hall.dll". Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das damit
zusammenhängt, dass der Pfad, der im Windows-Bootmanager für WindowsXP
eingetragen ist, nicht mehr stimmt (Linux hat sich nach C:
eingetragen).

Wie kriege ich das wieder hin (ich habe Zugriff auf dieses XP, weil
ich vorher ein Backup durch xfdisk machen lassen habe, so dass wieder
die ursprüngliche Festplattenreihenfolge [siehe oben, Mein System]
herrscht und kann es dann so mit dem LiLo laden. Allerdings
funktioniert auf diese Weise das Lniux natürlich nicht)?

Moritz


----------



## SilencerAtHome (17. Oktober 2003)

*Will XP In Lilo integrieren*

ich habe da so ein kleines problem was mich tierisch nervt.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiter helfen !
Ich sage aber im vorraus das ich keine sehr großen linux kentnisse besitze da ich jetzt vor kurzem mal umgestiegen bin und mich jetzt mal ernsthaft damit beschäftigen will.

ich hatte vorher win98 und winXP parallel laufen.
dann habe ich die festplatte wo 98 installiert ist formatiert und dafür ein Suse Linux 8.3 installiert. Somit hat LILO aber meine winXP partition nicht integriert. ich kann ja den bootmanager verändern, aber wie ?

ich fänds nett wenn mir einer das schritt für schritt erklären bzw. aufschreiben könnte. habe keine lust jetzt nochmal alles zu formatieren und dann zu hoffen das er dann meine platte erkennt. DANKE

bis dann (so schnell wie möglich !)

Silencer


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@SilencerAtHome

Wenn das so ist, das Du Windows XP mit dem Windows Bootmanager, den XP mit liefert gebootet hast, und Du Windows XP nachträglich installiert hast, kanst Du es mit 100%iger Garantie vergessen, Dein XP jemals wieder zu booten.


Du hast nämlich, wenn Du Windows parallel neben einer win98 betreibst, für Win98 eine primäre Partition erstellt, und Windows XP hat sich selbst in ein logisches Laufwerk, auf einer  erweiterten Partition installiert.


Nun das verherende an der Geschichte

Windows XP kann ohne Primärpartition NICHT booten, aber wenn seine Bootinformationen auf einer primären Partition liegen(Win98), kann der Rest(WinXP) auf einer logischen installiert werden.


Du hast die primäre gelöscht, inklusive aller Bootinformationen, was bedeutet, das Du so gut wie keine Chance mehr hast, dein WinXP jemals wieder zu booten.

es wäre theoretisch zwar möglich, den Partitionsinhalt 1 zu 1 auf ne andere Platte zu klonen, dann auf der jetztigen Platte die Partition als primäre neu zu erstellen, und dann die Daten von der zweiten Platte wieder zurückzuspielen, und dann noch die BootDateien von nem anderen XP System wiederherzustellen, aber das dauert sicher länger wie neu installen, und funktioniert nicht ganz sicher.


Was Du noch als einzigstes versuchen könntest, ist dies, falls Du Zugang zu einem anderen XP System hast, eine Bootdiskette erstellen, dann musst Du aber zukünftig immer mit der Diskette booten.

Diese Diskette muss unter windows XP formatiert worden sein, und enthält 3 Dateien

NTLDR
NTDETECT.COM
Boot.ini

Die Boot.ini musst Du , falls das System nur WinXP enthält, die Nummer der Partition ändern, damit dein XP auf der 2ten Partition booten kann.


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@MoMo

wenn das so ist wie ich vermute, solltest Du, nachdem Du WinME zum booten ausgewählt hast, den Windowseigenen Bootmanager von WinXP sehen, und mit dem lässt sich WinXP dann auch booten.


So wie Du das installiert hast, kannst Du WinXP nicht direkt mit Lilo booten, weil Windows einen ganz anderen Boottypus verwendet, welcher nicht auf ner logischen booten kann.


Falls das was ich nun geschrieben habe, so  nicht stimmt, dann musst Du halt wieder fragen, und mehr Infos liefern


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke auch, dass LILO nicht mit XP umgehen kann. Benutze GRUB


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@won_gak

Ich weiss das Lilo mit XP umgehen kann, weil ich meine Systeme alle mit Lilo boote, und auch Windows XP mit Lilo boote.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

@tuxracer: ich war mir einfach nur nicht sicher. Mit LILO hatte ich Probleme, also bin ich auf GRUB umgestiegen.
Dann müsstest du ja auch wissen, wie man das Problem lösen kann.


----------



## tuxracer (17. Oktober 2003)

@won_gak




Falls Du ne Lösung suchst für die Probleme welche oben von SilencerAtHome und MoMo beschrieben wurden, dann solltest Du Dir die zwei Beiträge oben mal genau durchlesen, welche von mir stammen.

Darin schreibe ich, für MoMo ne Lösung, und für SilencerAtHome, dass es leider keine Lösung gibt, die sicher sund schnell funktioniert, und das beste ne Neuinstallation von Windows XP ist.

Was ich als einzigstes noch nicht geschrieben habe, ist folgendes:

Nach der Neuinstallation von WinXP muss mit der Linux CD das Linux system wieder gestartet werden, um dann entweder durch Änderung der lilo.conf und ausführung von lilo, den Bootloader neu zu schreiben, oder aber für Beginners unter SuSe mit YAST ,windows XP dem Bootloader  hinzuzufügen und ihn so wieder zu schreiben.


----------

